# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Linux >  Ubuntu - Install từ LiveCD

## zinzu2611

Nếu chưa có CD cài đặt Ubuntu bạn có thể tải về tại đây.
Lời khuyên (Đối với những người mới cài đặt lần đầu tiên):

 * Trước khi cài đặt chính thức vào ổ cứng, bạn nên thử khởi động bằng Live CD để chắc chắn phần cứng của bạn tương thích với Ubuntu. * Trước khi cài đặt nên sao lưu những dữ liệu quan trọng (cẩn tắc vô áy náy). * Cẩn thận bước phân vùng (nên đọc kỹ hướng dẫn) để tránh trường hợp mất dữ liệu. * Để cài đặt nhanh hơn, bạn nên ngắt dây mạng. Sau khi cài xong lại kết nối bình thường.
Cho đĩa vào CD-ROM và chọn khởi động từ CD-ROM, màn hình khởi động của Ubuntu sẽ xuất hiện.

​Chọn *Try Ubuntu without any change to your computer* để chạy Ubuntu từ đĩa LiveCD.

​Quá trình khởi động từ LiveCD có thể diễn ra khá lâu do Ubuntu phải dành một phần bộ nhớ RAM để làm vùng nhớ đệm cho hệ điều hành hoạt động. Sau khi quá trình khởi động hoàn tất các bạn sẽ được chào đón bởi màn hình chính của Ubuntu.
Đĩa liveCD của Ubuntu được tích hợp sẵn tiện ích phân vùng *Gparted* khá mạnh và trực quan, dễ sử dụng với người mới dùng. Các bạn có thể khởi động tiện ích này trong menu System => Administration => Partition Editor.

​Để cài đặt Ubuntu thì các bạn cần có ít nhất khoảng 8GB ổ cứng trống. Bạn hãy thu nhỏ một phân vùng nào đó còn trống hơn 8GB để tạo phân vùng mới. Nhắp phải vào phân vùng đó và chọn *Resize*để tạo ra một vùng trống (unallocated). Như trên hình các bạn có thể thấy hiện tôi đang có 1 phân vùng trống có kích thước khoảng 8.8GB. Các bạn có thể định dạng phân vùng cài đặt Ubuntu theo định dạng ext2, ext3, reiserfs... Ở đây tôi thử nghiệm với định dạng reiserfs. Theo kinh nghiệm thì các bạn nên dùng Ext3 (hoặc cao hơn Ext3 nếu có) cho phân vùng root này.

​Sau khi chỉnh sửa phân vùng theo ý muốn các bạn chọn *Add*.

​Như các bạn thấy thì bây giờ dưới khung *Pending operations* đã xuất hiện lựa chọn vừa rồi của các bạn.
Sau khi đã chắc chắn về những lựa chọn của mình các các bạn nhấn *Apply*, một cửa sổ sẽ hiện ra để xác nhận lựa chọn. Các bạn nhấn tiếp *Apply*.

​Sau đó chờ quá trình phân vùng hoàn tất



​“Có đất” rồi, bây giờ chúng ta chỉ còn việc “đặt nhà” vào thôi.
Thoát khỏi chương trình Gparted. Trên màn hình desktop các bạn nhấn vào nút *Install*, trình cài đặt Ubuntu sẽ khởi động.

​Trong bước 1 các bạn có thể chọn ngôn ngữ cho hệ điều hành. Chọn xong các bạn nhấn *Forward*.
Bước 2 là chọn múi giờ. Bước này rất đơn giản, hãy chọn thành phố đại diện cho múi giờ của quốc gia trên bản đồ thế giới. Nếu ở Việt Nam, hãy chọn thành phố Hồ Chí Minh.

​Bước 3 cho phép bạn chọn kiểu bàn phím. Trong phần lớn trường hợp, lựa chọn là USA. Kiểm tra lựa chọn có chính xác hay không bằng cách đánh vào ô *You can type in this box to test your new keyoard layout*. Lựa chọn là chính xác nếu ký tự trên bàn phím và ký tự xuất hiện trong ô giống nhau.

​Sau bước này là đến quá trình quan trọng nhất, đó là phân vùng.

​Ý nghĩa của các lựa chọn:

*Use entire disk*: dùng hết đĩa cứng – hãy cẩn thận, lựa chọn này có thể làm mất hết dữ liệu của bạn*Use the largest continuous free space*: cài đặt Ubuntu vào chỗ trống lớn nhất trong đĩa cứng. Chọn mục này Ubuntu sẽ tự động phân vùng và cài đặt vào vùng unallocated đã nói ở trên. Dùng cách này an toàn nhưng sẽ không có nhiều lựa chọn. Nếu dùng cách này thì ở những bước đầu tiên bạn bỏ qua bước định dạng vùng unallocated.*Manual*: Làm thủ công, mình tự lựa chọn.Nếu bạn rành về phân vùng thì nên chọn lựa chọn thứ 3 (Manual)

​Chúng ta sẽ cài đặt Ubuntu vào phân vùng vừa tạo ở trên. Chọn *edit partition*:

​Phần *Use as* chọn *Reiserfs journaling file system*. Nên nhớ chọn phần *Mount point* là /. Có nghĩa là thư mục gốc (root) của Ubuntu sẽ được cài vào phân vùng này.
Ngoài ra, Ubuntu còn yêu cầu 1 phân vùng swap, là phân vùng đệm để hệ thống hoạt động. Chúng ta chọn phân vùng cần dùng làm swap, chọn Edit partition như trên.

​Phần *Use as* chọn *swap area*. Nhấn OK. (Xem thêm hướng dẫn phân vùng cho Ubuntu)
Quá trình phân vùng đã xong, chúng ta sang bước kế tiếp. Ở cửa sổ tiếp theo bạn sẽ thiết lập username và password cho hệ thống.

​Ubuntu sẽ tự động nhận ra các tài khoản trên hệ điều hành khác đã cài trên hệ thống. Nếu bạn muốn chuyển chúng sang Ubuntu hãy chọn tài khoản muốn chuyển, không thì không chọn gì.
Sau bước này sẽ có 1 màn hình xác nhận hiện ra.

​Nhấn *Install* để bắt đầu quá trình cài đặt. Quá trình diễn ra trong khoảng 20-30 phút tùy cấu hình máy. Khi cài đặt hoàn tất, các bạn hãy khởi động lại máy và bắt đầu thưởng thức những điều tuyệt vời Ubuntu mang lại.

----------

